# MELBOURNE



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> Great photos!! Refresh my memory... who was that Flinders man who was an historical figure in Australia?


Matthew Flinders (b.1774-d.1814) First person to accurately map out continental Australia for the British colonies here in 1801.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

melbstud said:


> Yeah Australia isnt some barron land with Crocodile Dundee men and kangaroos jumping everywhere. It has Cosomopolitan cities that offer the best lifestyles. Melbourne has been voted world's most liveable city and these photos prove it.
> 
> Almost wet myself when I saw these, love it.


I can easily see why Melbourne is the most liveable city in the world .. it has stunning shops, restaurants, cafes, pedestrian friendly, architecture for all tastes, beautiful scenery, friendly and very cutting edge (the list goes on) - I would be very proud to live there  Thanks for the comment :cheers: 




Taller said:


> Great photos!! Refresh my memory... who was that Flinders man who was an historical figure in Australia?


Thank you - I see that Ali has helped you out


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^
if someone is every wondering - this is our Kylie Minogue statue













thanks for showcasing Melbourne Docklands so well ...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Alibaba said:


> ^^
> if someone is every wondering - this is our Kylie Minogue statue ... thanks for showcasing Melbourne Docklands so well ...


You are most welcome Ali


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> You are most welcome Ali


no worries... Mr Tall...!
btw - delete some emails in your PM...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Alibaba said:


> no worries... Mr Tall...!
> btw - delete some emails in your PM...


Okay :lol: all done.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)




----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Once again more beautiful pictures I am in utter or of these pics. The Melbourne Docklands is shaping up well and Southern Cross Station looks really good. Keep them coming SYDNEY!


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

Your pictures actually make Docklands look FAWESOME.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey there are nice pictures
but the format is so small
Can you make your next photos
full screen size?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Taller said:


> Great photos!! Refresh my memory... who was that Flinders man who was an historical figure in Australia?


In addition to what Alphaville said, Matthew Flinders was also the person who originally adopted the name Australia for the continent.

According to Wikipedia, he is second only to Queen Victoria in the number of statues erected in his honour.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

invincible said:


> In addition to what Alphaville said, Matthew Flinders was also the person who originally adopted the name Australia for the continent.
> 
> According to Wikipedia, he is second only to Queen Victoria in the number of statues erected in his honour.


... number of statues in Australia, I'm thinking? 

I would think figures like Ataturk, Mao and Lenin would have had more statues erected in their honour than either QV or Matt Flinders. 

Interesting thought though!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Sydney ....










This is so farking awesome!
Pure classy shot from a very artistic photographer!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Aww, I'm glad to see that SYDNEY and Mr Kiwi Fruit enjoyed your holiday here. I moved to Melbourne 5 weeks ago, and I'm still loving it. So many great little hole-in-the-wall bars, crazy laneways and beautiful old buildings. Your photos are beautiful, and I hope you enjoy it just as much when you move here (you said you were moving here, right?). People here are very friendly, and it's easy to find work, so it's a good city to relocate too. Plus (I assume) you're both on Kiwi passports, so you'll have no problem with immigration laws.

My flatmate is a gay kiwi, and he says Melbourne's just like a really big Wellington. So that means I have to visit Wellington one of these days 

So what did you guys do when you were here? What's your favourite area? You'd better both start supporting Carlton in the quintessentially Melbourne AFL as well, don't ever become a Collingwood supporter though.... 

Am very very happy to see you enjoyed your time here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

city_thing said:


> You'd better both start supporting Carlton in the quintessentially Melbourne AFL as well, don't ever *become a Collingwood supporter *though....



Gappa wont be impressed with you... :lol:

Sydney - pick up the footy club - i chose the one with prettiest boys


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Alphaville said:


> ... number of statues in Australia, I'm thinking?
> 
> I would think figures like Ataturk, Mao and Lenin would have had more statues erected in their honour than either QV or Matt Flinders.
> 
> Interesting thought though!


Oops, yeah I meant statues in Australia there.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Street art in Melbourne is amazing, I'm a street art fanatic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

*CONTINUED* from page 5 ......


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

SYDNEY, loved the photos as usual I can see you made it St Kilda and to Acland Street with the famous cakes, to give you an idea I live near there and its great to go there for a latte and a cake, did you and your partner indulge? I was wandering, Melbourne has a worldwide reputation of having some of the best restaraunts and dining did you happen to enjoy the food and service over here? One thing I do like its not obligatory to tip like it is in the USA.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 16, 2004)

*OMG Cupcakes ......now Im really looking forward to my weekend there ......*

Fab Photos :banana:


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

It makes me smile looking at these pics and knowing i live here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

melbstud said:


> SYDNEY, loved the photos as usual I can see you made it St Kilda and to Acland Street with the famous cakes, to give you an idea I live near there and its great to go there for a latte and a cake, did you and your partner indulge? I was wandering, Melbourne has a worldwide reputation of having some of the best restaraunts and dining did you happen to enjoy the food and service over here? One thing I do like its not obligatory to tip like it is in the USA.


Hell yeah  we indulged and I felt quite sick after that - I wanted to try everything :lol: .... we only had time for the cafes and there is no problem finding a good coffee and a fabulous cafe. They are all good. You are so spoilt for choice in Melbourne - here in Auckland we only have a handful of cafes that we like to go to ... the rest look like shit. Tipping is also not compulsory here in NZ - I like that as well  




Marky Mark said:


> Fab Photos :banana:


Thanks Marky - have a gr8 time in St Kilda and think of us  Lucky bugger !




Jardoga said:


> It makes me smile looking at these pics and knowing i live here.


:lol: Don't rub it in - think about poor old me, stuck in some place that I don't want to be and you sitting pretty in Marvelous Melbourne - HELL ! I am so jealous


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

What is this Melbourne that you speak of? And of which locale are these delightful photographic images a representation of?


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

gappa said:


> What is this Melbourne that you speak of? And of which locale are these delightful photographic images a representation of?


:lol: As if you don't know 




madridhere said:


> Very nice pictures. Thanks!


You are more than welcome mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ *Love them!*


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I just think if every tourist sees Melbourne the way these pictures have ben taken then WOW because we have one fine city.

Lovem Sydney.


----------



## Bronteboy (Jun 19, 2004)

i was so blown away by the compilations on Melbourne by the NZ photographer(s) SYDNEY and Kiwi_Fruit that I just pulled out for a while.

But WOW, coming back to these later instalments has just been a total pleasure all over again. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

The Collector said:


> ^^ *Love them!*


Thank you 




melbstud said:


> I just think if every tourist sees Melbourne the way these pictures have ben taken then WOW because we have one fine city.
> 
> Lovem Sydney.


I think that most tourists do - they are dumb-asses if they don't  When we were in Melbourne, we read a news article which stated that Melbourne had now become the most favourite destination for tourists in Australia - I also saw it on your local news broadcast. 




Bronteboy said:


> i was so blown away by the compilations on Melbourne by the NZ photographer(s) SYDNEY and Kiwi_Fruit that I just pulled out for a while.
> 
> But WOW, coming back to these later instalments has just been a total pleasure all over again. Thanks.


You are too kind  Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

ahh the jam factory cinemas in south yarra, love the pics but quick question SYDNEY the third picture with the two women seated where is that? I am trying to figure it out but I cant. Once again GENIOUS work.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice Sydney ...


very tanned Alibaba


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

melbstud said:


> ahh the jam factory cinemas in south yarra, love the pics but quick question SYDNEY the third picture with the two women seated where is that? I am trying to figure it out but I cant. Once again GENIOUS work.


Thank you kind sir .... the two women are seated at Southbank by Queens Bridge - I hope that helps 




Alibaba said:


> very nice Sydney ... very tanned Alibaba


Thanks Ali - are you back from your holiday ? do you have many stories to tell ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Alibaba said:


> ^^ lol :lol:
> 
> just move here quickly....
> 
> ...


SHUT UP BITCH ! I don't need to hear this right now ... I am so depressed and then you rub it in  YOU OWE ME BIG TIME !

I know that we are going to have loads of fun in Melbourne - I am a HUGE party animal, I go out at 11pm and come home at 2 pm - the next day. Can you keep up ?


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> SHUT UP BITCH ! I don't need to hear this right now ... I am so depressed and then you rub it in  YOU OWE ME BIG TIME !
> 
> I know that we are going to have loads of fun in Melbourne - I am a HUGE party animal, I go out at 11pm and come home at 2 pm - the next day. Can you keep up ?


i am way too old and fat for that... Gapster can do it for you..
i am off now.. talk to you later!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Alibaba said:


> i am way too old and fat for that... Gapster can do it for you..
> i am off now.. talk to you later!


Yeah right - wet dreams Ali


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*The pics keep coming, I'm still amazed!* 

Hey _Ali_, Mary and I almost did they same thing last week, Art Deco Exhibit, Brunetti's for coffee, Borders and Readings for a book or two then Markov for dinner and drinks.
Surprised we don't bump into each other more often. :lol:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

The Collector said:


> *The pics keep coming, I'm still amazed!*
> 
> Hey _Ali_, Mary and I almost did they same thing last week, Art Deco Exhibit, Brunetti's for coffee, Borders and Readings for a book or two then Markov for dinner and drinks.
> Surprised we don't bump into each other more often. :lol:


really??? and did you wear something.... black too?


BTW - thanks Sydney... i am back now


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

SYDNEY loved the pics and how samll is the world I am sure I have had sex in the building Gappa lives in, very small and sometimes perverted world! Keep the coming.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

The Collector said:


> *The pics keep coming, I'm still amazed!*
> 
> Hey _Ali_, Mary and I almost did they same thing last week, Art Deco Exhibit, Brunetti's for coffee, Borders and Readings for a book or two then Markov for dinner and drinks.
> Surprised we don't bump into each other more often. :lol:


Thank you  ... Ali is all over Melbourne 



Alibaba said:


> really??? and did you wear something.... black too?
> 
> 
> BTW - thanks Sydney... i am back now


Got your pm - Thanks. I shall reply shortly :cheers:




melbstud said:


> SYDNEY loved the pics and how samll is the world I am sure I have had sex in the building Gappa lives in, very small and sometimes perverted world! Keep the coming.


:lol:
Thanks mate - wow, if those walls could talk


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Alibaba said:


> really??? and did you wear something.... black too?


Goes without saying! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

SYDNEY marvelous again but what I do notice is that Melbourne really is accessible by all forms of transport but most of all foot. Ya can pretty much walk anywhere!

Hope that the Sydney ( city) photos will be posted too,  when ya have time!!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> ]


I was wondering why don't you use full size images?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> I was wondering why don't you use full size images?


It would depend on your screen resolution - the larger the setting the smaller the pic will be. A number of the images taken are snapped up by travel magazines and the like and thus have copyright issues, which would be negated by posting the full image.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

melbstud said:


> SYDNEY marvelous again but what I do notice is that Melbourne really is accessible by all forms of transport but most of all foot. Ya can pretty much walk anywhere!
> 
> Hope that the Sydney ( city) photos will be posted too,  when ya have time!!


Yeah - I found Melbourne to be very pedestrian friendly and I was amazed to see how many people cycle to work - very good in my books 




hellospank25 said:


> I was wondering why don't you use full size images?


As Mr KF stated  Some of my Auckland pics have been used by The Auckland City Council etc. Smaller resolution also uses less space at pbase


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Amaruu (Aug 13, 2003)

Holy crap what a thread. SYDNEY, awesome photos man. It's threads like this and those submitted by Alibaba, The Collector et al which just reinforces in my mind that Melbourne has got it all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Amaruu said:


> Holy crap what a thread. SYDNEY, awesome photos man. It's threads like this and those submitted by Alibaba, The Collector et al which just reinforces in my mind that Melbourne has got it all.


Thank you and I agree, Melbourne has got it all ! It is truly MARVELOUS !


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree with all statements above!!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*And still they come.* :banana:
Thankyou _SYDNEY_.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

melbstud said:


> I agree with all statements above!!


Most definitely 




The Collector said:


> *And still they come.* :banana:
> Thankyou _SYDNEY_.


You are always welcome


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## accadacca (May 6, 2008)

Exquisite photographing skills SYDNEY!!!!! The quality of your pics is just AMAZING and yes Melbourne seems more MARVELLOUS than ever as a result!
Thanks again.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Marvellous photos, Sydney. You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

accadacca said:


> Exquisite photographing skills SYDNEY!!!!! The quality of your pics is just AMAZING and yes Melbourne seems more MARVELLOUS than ever as a result!
> Thanks again.


WOW - that is the ultimate compliment - thank you 




melbstud said:


> WOW


Thank you 




MonsieurAquilone said:


> Marvellous photos, Sydney. You never cease to amaze me!


You know me MA - always full of surprises :lol: Merci mon ami.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ *It never ends!* 
Keep them coming! kay:


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Its time ya put a coffee table book in the works, I would buy it for sure SYDNEY!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

The Collector said:


> ^^ *It never ends!*
> Keep them coming! kay:


I am nearing the end - finally  




melbstud said:


> Its time ya put a coffee table book in the works, I would buy it for sure SYDNEY!!


Thank you  I would love to do that, once we are in Melbourne I will do some research and see whether or not it is viable


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> I am nearing the end - finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- ooh Noo...


2- Its bloody good idea... !

^^ aaah soo Noir Melbourne!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


>



Wow... in Toronto we have a Boer War memorial very simliar to the white one, and an equestrian statue almost identical to that!! Is the white statue of Victoria?


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Firstly great photos Syd!

Secondly sorry for hyjacking your thread, but the man needs answers!

Greg you are correct; that is the Queen Victora memorial located in her namesake gardens: 










The fellow on the horsey is her (very patient) son: 










:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks! Yes, they are very similar monuments to ours! I guess there are lots scattered throughout the Commonwealth..


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Alibaba said:


> 1- ooh Noo... 2- Its bloody good idea... ! ^^ aaah soo Noir Melbourne!


You can be my guide Ali and show me all the nooks and crannies that I don't know about 




Taller said:


> Wow... in Toronto we have a Boer War memorial very simliar to the white one, and an equestrian statue almost identical to that!! Is the white statue of Victoria?


Sorry mate - I have been pre-occupied with a bunch of nimby old farts  I guess that these "colonial" statues can be found all across the new world 




gappa said:


> Firstly great photos Syd!
> 
> Secondly sorry for hyjacking your thread, but the man needs answers!


Thanks Gappa and thank you for helping out, very kind of you :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

Your version (SYDNEY):










My version (THe Collector):










I wonder what they say about us? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

:lol: Oh my word ... there is quite a bit that we can read into that ...

1. 
I see things as androgynous, you see things as male & female ... or ...
2. 
I prefer the "active/top" role (which I definitely don't, I am always passive/bottom) and you prefer the passive role 
3.
I like to see the backs of people (not very trustworthy of people) and you prefer people face-on (very trustworthy) 

How do you interpret it ? :lol:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd rather not say. :lol:


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Fantastic! What a great looking city.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> You can be my guide Ali and show me all the nooks and crannies that I don't know about


of course.... u must visit Fitzroy area ie Brunswick st and Gertrude st

Rathdowne Village

Albert Park

etc etc

what about R Rated ones???:lol:


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

I friggin love this one. Melbourne looks so hot when it's raining.


----------



## MG2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok I've just stayed back at work an hour past home time because I couldn't look away from the screen!

I manage a little art gallery on Chapel Street and would love to exhibit some of your work, it's simply outstanding!

Would you be interested?

MG2


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

The Collector said:


> *Absolutely love this shot.* :banana:


Thank you, I also love it and I would like to take more of the same  Why oh why am I not living in MEL  




Mickeebee said:


> I friggin love this one. Melbourne looks so hot when it's raining.


Thank you, thank you ... MEL is always very sexy and I agree, there is a certain magic when it rains and the lights come on


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

MG2 said:


> Ok I've just stayed back at work an hour past home time because I couldn't look away from the screen!
> 
> I manage a little art gallery on Chapel Street and would love to exhibit some of your work, it's simply outstanding!
> 
> ...


I will be sending you a private message ... thanks for what must be the greatest compliment that I have EVER had


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ well deserved... should propose it to Vic Tourism as well for the brochure etc


----------



## uewepuep (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Very awesome.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

uewepuep said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread. Very awesome.


you are soooo 5 months ago Dan!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Alibaba said:


> ^^ well deserved... should propose it to Vic Tourism as well for the brochure etc


Thanks Darling - I will drop them an email 




uewepuep said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread. Very awesome.


Thank you  I would love to be living in MEL so that I can do a daily photo thread, that will put a smile on my dial


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

THE BEST.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Far but not least , so much to do and see in Melbourne and Autralia as well , a very classy City !


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

melbstud said:


> THE BEST.


Thank you kind sir 




skyboi said:


> Far but not least , so much to do and see in Melbourne and Autralia as well , a very classy City !


Too true, I love Australia and Melbourne is the jewel in the crown. Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Heart your trams Syd, heart your trams.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ :rock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

gappa said:


> Heart your trams Syd, heart your trams.


Thanks cupcake :cheers: 



The Collector said:


> ^^ :rock:


Cheers mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ Great pics. The last one is of the Adelphi boutique hotel with the pool on the top overhanging from the building. Cool!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

neorion said:


> ^^ Great pics. The last one is of the Adelphi boutique hotel with the pool on the top overhanging from the building. Cool!! :cheers:


Thanks for that, Adelphi looks gr8.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

The last batch of pics that I have  ....


----------

